# Mad River Glen 3/11/2015



## ceo (Mar 12, 2015)

*Date(s) Skied: 3/11/2015*
*Resort or Ski Area: Mad River Glen*
*Conditions: soft to mushy*
*Trip Report: *

I haven't been to MRG a lot of times and it had been over a decade, so my ski buddy John and I decided to fix that. Place always kicks my ass good and solid and this day was no exception; my lack of exercise this winter didn't help. They'd groomed the greens and most of the blues, but everything else was big soft bumps. Some of them too soft; twice I dropped into a gully and my ski went right into the bump and got stuck, causing me to eject. One of those times I managed to fall on my pole and bend it, so now I have one straight pole and one racing pole. Paradise was fun, though a lot more open than I remembered (hurricane damage, right?); I said "Wait, is this the right place? Oh look, here's the cliff, it's Paradise!" Snow was kind of sticky in places; John had brought some paste wax which he put on our skis and it helped a lot.

I have a bad habit of pushing myself onto harder trails even when I really need to take a break on some cruisers. Suppose that's better for my skiing than only skiing the cruisers, as I used to do. My knees and feet went on strike around 3 and I decided to hit the pub while John did a couple last runs.

We had stopped at the Warren Store on the way up looking for Heady Topper and failed, so we went home via Waterbury and hit the stores there, with great success. I had originally found that stuff at the Warren Store when I'd been looking for Lawson's Liquids (which they get once a week and it sells out instantly), and now it's become nearly as much of an unfindable cult beer. But, we discovered that General Stark's Pub has Lawson's on tap. Yum!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 12, 2015)

Was there a lot of exposed rock and dirt or still good coverage?


----------



## ceo (Mar 13, 2015)

There was some, particularly lying in wait on the back side of moguls to trap the unwary.


----------



## Scruffy (Mar 13, 2015)

I was there 3/11, too. Very good conditions, sticky soft snow on the lower mountain. Up high, was soft, and not as sticky. Paradise was, well paradise. I wouldn't say there was a lot of exposed dirt, but some, much more snow than other years, 2nd week of March.


----------



## faceplant (Mar 14, 2015)

ceo said:


> I have a bad habit of pushing myself onto harder trails even when I really need to take a break on some cruisers. Suppose that's better for my skiing than only skiing the cruisers, as I used to do. My knees and feet went on strike around 3 and I decided to hit the pub while John did a couple last runs


Gotta listen to the legs, pubs a good option lol


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Mar 16, 2015)

ceo said:


> *Date(s) Skied: 3/11/2015*
> *Resort or Ski Area: Mad River Glen*
> *Conditions: soft to mushy*
> *Trip Report: *
> ...



Heady is sold is over 100 places, you just have to match your visit with their delivery schedule listed on there website. Warren Store gets their Heady on Tuesday usually sells out by Wednesday. As far as Lawsons the WS gets it on Thursday usually lasts into the weekend. Lawsons gets delivered in Waitsfield on Tuesday so you probably would have gotten some at the Village Grocery or Mehurons.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 16, 2015)

Lawson's can be found much more readily now that they've got the canning partnership going on in CT.  I've seen it every time I've stopped in the Hunger Mountain Coop in Montpelier the past couple of months. 

Hopefully Fiddlehead does the same with Second Fiddle.  I picked some of that up at Hunger Mountain last fall and then was told on recent visit I'd never see it in the store again.  Available at the brewery only.


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 16, 2015)

I picked up some Second Fiddle at Terrill St liquors in Rutland a few weeks ago. Woodstock hops and barley also carries it, but it sells out in hours. I was told that the brewery sells as much as possible from each batch, and distributes whatever is left which usually is not much.  Great beer.


----------



## rocks860 (Mar 17, 2015)

We went on a brew tour last summer in Burlington and went to fiddlehead, can't remember if I had that one but I believe so


----------



## Tin (Mar 18, 2015)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Heady is sold is over 100 places, you just have to match your visit with their delivery schedule listed on there website. Warren Store gets their Heady on Tuesday usually sells out by Wednesday. As far as Lawsons the WS gets it on Thursday usually lasts into the weekend. Lawsons gets delivered in Waitsfield on Tuesday so you probably would have gotten some at the Village Grocery or Mehurons.



Stopped at 3 places on their delivery schedule Monday. All 3 were out within hours of the delivery. One place in Barre got 75 cases and they were gone. A few of the places have put in a waiting list system.


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 18, 2015)

I picked up some heady at Healthy Living I S. Burlington on Monday. Plenty available, and then got some Lawson' at Craft beer Cellar in Waterbury on Tuesday. Wasnt a lot left.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 18, 2015)

Tin said:


> Stopped at 3 places on their delivery schedule Monday. All 3 were out within hours of the delivery. One place in Barre got 75 cases and they were gone. A few of the places have put in a waiting list system.



Beverage Baron is usually a waste of time.  Closest Heady Retaile to the flatlands. .  Lots of college kids go there to buy cases then resell for $25 a four pack


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 18, 2015)

Heady is good but to me others are just as good. If I see it on draft/can and I'm in the area I will buy one. I won't drive around multiple places or pay crazy prices to get it.
The Lawson's Sip of Sunshine seems much more available and is also good. Wachusett Larry is very available and also good.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 18, 2015)

Agreed.  I'll look while I'm up there and grab it if available.  I think it's good that several brewers up there refuse to sell out of state.  Creates quite the beer tourism industry.  When I was at Hill Farmstead this fall I couldnt believe how far people traveled just to get that beer.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 18, 2015)

MRG skiing vs Beer = 4 to 10!  TKO


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 18, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> MRG skiing vs Beer = 4 to 10!  TKO



Yeah, was going to ask if this was a ski report or beer report! 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------

